# Hyside Mini Me and Max Demo Sale



## Hyside Inflatables

*4 days left*

ONLY 4 days left to grab a GoPro Mini-me/frame package at a big discount!!










That's $1895 for the Mini or $2395 for the package!! 

Colors left:

3 Yellow
1 Blue
1 NEO (Only $1619)
1 Orange

SHIP FROM SALIDA, CO TO YOUR DOORSTEP OR COME PICK IT UP AT RIVERBOAT WORKS BEFORE THEY'RE GONE!



Riverboat Works said:


> Riverboat Works has Hyside Mini Max and Mini Me demos on sale now @15% below retail.
> Many different colors to choose from.
> We are also offering 2 bay mini frames for $500 (regular retail $645) and 15% off accesories with the purchase of a Hyside Mini raft until August 15th 2015.
> We can ship to anywhere in the US. Call 719 539 9323 to learn more.


----------



## kazak4x4

Do you have a web site with the discounted deals or do I need to call to get the prices?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

kazak4x4 said:


> Do you have a web site with the discounted deals or do I need to call to get the prices?


Call to get a quote and an up to date on what's still available. Ask for Kurt at RBW - (719) 539-9323


----------



## skiergirl

Mini max colors?


----------



## Riverboat Works

Kazak, the prices are:

Mini: 1895
Neo: 1695

Mini w/frame: 2395
Neo w/frame: 2195

Skiergirl, we have yellow, orange, and neo left.

Call us: 719 539 9323


----------



## Riverboat Works

Skiergirl, 

Just noticed you were inquiring about Mini Max not Me. We have gray, white, yellow, red, and neo in stock.


----------



## SeanM

Mini max with frame 2395?


----------



## Riverboat Works

SeanM, a Hyside Mini Max with a 2 bay frame is on sale now for $2745+ applicable taxes or shipping. Call us with any questions.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Three yellow and one Neo Mini Me's left. $1895 on the Yellow and $1695 on the Neo. 719 539 9323 to get yours today!


----------

